# motorhoming in europe



## 110779 (Mar 23, 2008)

We have had a van for 3 years now and have travelled around Britain but have heard stories from motorhomers saying that they go abroad for the winter and as we sold our house in April last year we have been looking to buy a home but the property market crash has stopped us going ahead and in the meantime have come to think shall we go abroad for the winter, having a dog haven’t helped as we couldn’t go before but now we have just started to get a passport for her which could take up to 8 months to complete.
We have decided to go later this year but having read all the stuff needed to be done before we go seems like so much hassle, is it all worth it?
We have a compass avantgard 120 which seems a bit small so we are planning to upgrade and get a longer one in the process in the next motorhome show.
Do we have to change gas bottles, what do we need for the electric supply? Lots of questions like that.
As we don’t have a home to maintain that problem is out of the way , I use my daughters as a postal address for the time being but can you get post abroad and as hubby need regular medicine what happens there?
I would appreciate any comments on this as to what is needed and what to expect.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

Have a look at http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/80/136/ there's a wealth of info there and should point you in the right direction. 

Good luck.

Don


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome, welcome Tricia and Terry

Well done for making your decision. Exciting times ahead 

If you were to become subscribers, you would have more options available to you.

:: Advantages to subscribing ::

:: How to subscribe ::

Gerald


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Gerald,

I thought they were subscribers :?: 

Don


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Don Madge said:


> I thought they were subscribers :?:


  Sorry, you're right. I got mixed up with some other new members.

I'll shut up now :wink:

Gerald


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Sorry, you're right. I got mixed up with some other new members.
> 
> I'll shut up now :wink:
> 
> Gerald


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Tricia and Terry. Yet another warm welcome to MotorhomeFacts from me and AuntieSandra! And a big well done for subscribing to MFH. You will now have the same privileges as any other subscriber, including Gerald!! :wink: 

By joining MHF, you have to understand what you've let yourselves in for...

The site is addictive. :roll: It is full of fun (most of the time!); :lol: It has an answer for just about every question you are likely to ask, especially about taking a motorhome abroad.  There is so much expertise and experience on here. 8) 

Did I mention the discounts? No? By subscribing, you are entitled to various discounts on some ferries, insurances, accessories... Just look at the Subscriptions flag near the top of the page. :wink:  

Also, subscribers can send Private Messages to other subscribers. There are times when one doesn't wish to enter the public domain!  

So there you are. When you're ready to start preparing for the continent, come back on MHF and search for an answer; if you can't find it, ask the question. :wink: 

Whatever you both do, enjoy your motorhome. Good luck.


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Off top of head:

Leccy - carry 2 cables and loads of adaptors and polarity changer. If metered see if anyone has left credit before paying. 
Carry loads of euro coins for meters. 
Never leave free water supply without topping up - carry small container to manually get it if needed. 
Take fan heater and leccy blanket for non metered supplies. 
Read local papers for freebies. 

Get a Remorska from Lakeland

Gas - we take a brit gas and have a french cylinder which we can replace there. Use brit one when french runs out until u can replace etc. 

Talk to others on site (etc) to find where to go next

HAVE A BRILLIANT TIME


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

forgot levelling ramps, silver screens for sun and snow, anti freeze in waste water, having bread delivered to your doorstep and cameraderie


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi and welcome 

Just one for HYMEROWNER whats is a Remorska from Lakeland

Had motorhome for years and not come across these!!!

Europe....great fun France .... made for motorhomes enjoy


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello Tricia and Terry.
Please don't panic we have just finished getting the dogs Passport that has gone through very smoothly.
I wont go into all the things to do as there is so much on here copy and paste all the info to your documents and then print off everything.
There is lots of advice on routes and we marked a route on the map so I know where we are going and where we will stop each night.
We then have down loaded POI for the Tom Tom for France and Spain once again all here on the forum downloads.
I have copied and printed all the vets just in case but we will go to Patrick.
I have put on the dog lead another strap so the lead goes to his harness and the other strap goes to his collar just for safety.
I have the problem that he only eats chicken well now he will have to eat dog food and will be a good learning curb for him as I cant see me getting Fresh meat everyday.
Im taking a lot of tinned and dried food to help out the Euro problem.
We are off on the Tunnel Thursday Morning very early £81.00 dog free (that amazed me)
Our first time in the Motorhome and we are retired so your not the only one just keep asking for advice I have and I have found a great bunch of people all so willing to help.

Have a great time planning we have found it to the best part so far
Mavis and Ray


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

gdleeds said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> Just one for HYMEROWNER whats is a Remorska from Lakeland
> 
> ...


Hi,

See http://www.lakeland.co.uk/F/C/pots-pans-remoska?src=gatop&sq=remoska cooker They come in a couple of sizes.

You either hate them or love them. We've had one for many years and find it very useful.

Don


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Welcome to the world of camping cars, If you are in receipt of uk benefits and are receiving uk medical care you will have to check as to the term length you can leave the uk ,remember you are going on holiday not leaving the uk? your pet passport should not take longer than 6 months, Camping in the EU is no different from doing it in the uk , you should really sit down and plan what you Intend to do , bearing in mind it has become very expensive in euroland compared to the uk, what do you normally like in life can you expand it more by visiting other countries ,meeting other members of the M/H fraternity , are you after warmer weather ! Atlantic/Mediterranean beaches .Culture, Towns, Cities 
Its all in front of you , can you slum it at times , wash your hair in a bucket of mountain water , most of all can you speak Another language.I would say go for it ,we did for 12 months! great time had. enjoy.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

silversurfa said:


> Welcome to the world of camping cars, If you are in receipt of uk benefits and are receiving uk medical care you will have to check as to the term length you can leave the uk ,remember you are going on holiday not leaving the uk? your pet passport should not take longer than 6 months, Camping in the EU is no different from doing it in the uk , you should really sit down and plan what you Intend to do , bearing in mind it has become very expensive in euroland compared to the uk, what do you normally like in life can you expand it more by visiting other countries ,meeting other members of the M/H fraternity , are you after warmer weather ! Atlantic/Mediterranean beaches .Culture, Towns, Cities
> Its all in front of you , can you slum it at times , wash your hair in a bucket of mountain water , most of all can you speak Another language.I would say go for it ,we did for 12 months! great time had. enjoy.


Love all the advice here it makes it so back to basics washing your hair in mountain water 8O cold or what. :lol: 
Just one little thing silversurfa I thought it would be 6 months for the dog passport but my vet started counting from the blood test that was one month after the jab so in all it has taken 7 months from the jab and the and chiping.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

gdleeds said:


> whats is a Remorska from Lakeland


See Don's link previously. It's no good to you for example, if perched on a Moroccon sand dune, unless you have a genny to fire up. :lol: That's where the Double Skillets or the BBQ comes in handy. :wink:

Welcome and good luck *Tricia & Terry*. Things will fall into place with the planning stage. Many folks before you have asked the same questions, including ourselves, so there is a lot already available in the search facility.

I do believe there is some sort of check list available too, but can't remember where, but no doubt, others will..............hopefully. 
A very important item to organise, is your EHIC, formerly known as an E111. An NI/NHS card, that when produced in the EC, allows you basic medical treatment in participating countries, including Switzerland, but may include some refundable costs. 
EHIC

PLEASE NOTE, it is not a substitute for medical/travel insurance. 8O

Jock.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Going abroad is not much hassle at all. You need a few documents (Insurance, health insurance, van reg document .) Longer electricity cables and a water hose are helpful be not required.
With your van you might have a problem with gas, I think that you can only get 2 x 6Kg Calor gas, That should do for a month but if it is cold you might want more you won't find a continental cylinder that fits and your only options are camping gas or Gaslow type systems.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Motorhoming in Europe - gas supply*

 Ciao, and hope you enjoy planning your trip, and of course the trip itself.
:roll: Just a little perplexed about some of the negative feedback you're getting about gas supplies. If your gas locker has space for 2 x 6Kg. Calorgas butane or propane bottles, and a standard 30 mb. regulator, then there is nothing to stop you getting some pigtail adaptors from a good accessory shop. These will allow you to hook up a French, Italian, Spanish, or whatever bottle, to your regulator/system, and also Camping 
Gaz. It doesn't cost a fortune, and gives you peace of mind.
 Buon viaggio.
eddied


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Motorhoming in Europe - gas supply*



eddied said:


> Ciao, and hope you enjoy planning your trip, and of course the trip itself.
> :roll: Just a little perplexed about some of the negative feedback you're getting about gas supplies. If your gas locker has space for 2 x 6Kg. Calorgas butane or propane bottles, and a standard 30 mb. regulator, then there is nothing to stop you getting some pigtail adaptors from a good accessory shop. These will allow you to hook up a French, Italian, Spanish, or whatever bottle, to your regulator/system, and also Camping
> Gaz. It doesn't cost a fortune, and gives you peace of mind.
> Buon viaggio.
> eddied


The problem that I found was that none of the continental gas bottles would fit in the gas locker (except camping gas). This was true of the two Explorer group vans we had and the current Swift. I think that the current Swift production has a different gas bottle locker and that it may be OK.

The size difference was not great but it was enough to stop the bottle going in.


----------



## 110779 (Mar 23, 2008)

We are amazed at all the people helping us on this forum, you are a wonderful lot. makes us glad we joined, it doesnt seem as difficult as our minds think it is does it? The only one to accompany us will be our little yorkie.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> gdleeds said:
> 
> 
> > whats is a Remorska from Lakeland
> ...


Hi Jock,

One of the advantages of the Romoska is its low wattage , it can be run with an inverter so I'm told. I don't have all the technical details as that's way above my pay scale. 

Safe travelling.

Don

PS. Can't wait to get back on the road again.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

For what it's worth, I think it best to decide to go and then to sort out how 8) 

You are obviously a couple not adverse to trying things so if Liam and I can do it then you will be so much more relaxed about the whole thing. 

If you are wild campers then Aires will be a doddle. If you only do campsites then EHU will sort the energy situation. Campsites in France are much cheaper than here if you stick to municipals.

Why not try a trip in the warmer weather as sort of holiday so you can check out all the good ideas on here for yourselves. You can then get fixed up with the correct pigtails, electric connectors etc. in the warm weather rather than be uncomfortable in the colder winter. 

Think what I am saying is "go for it" as there is a MH solution to most if not all questions of enjoying yourselves.

By the way the Remoska is great - means you can use the oven space for storage.

All the best.

Sue


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Don,

Whilst I appreciate the Standard model is only 470 watt, and the Grand model is 650 watt, I certainly wouldn't like to run them form an inverter for any length of time.
We have a small slow cooker that is low power, less than 160watt. That might be more useful if using an inverter.

Got any travel plans made yet Don?

Jock.


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Remorska is a one opan electric cooker . link is 

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/standard-remoska!REG-electric-cooker/F/C/cooking-baking/C/cooking-baking-pots-pans/C/pots-pans-remoska/product/2511


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Camping gaz v expensive compared to local stuff. Buy a cylinder where u are going to spend most time and use your brit gas between refills.


----------

